# Frustratingly Slow Bud Development



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Just ranting. 

Today.


















Three months ago.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 26, 2016)

The good news is that they are all moving forward, albeit slow. killing me!!!
Also, newer growths on the last two plants have been growing nicely, especially the last one.
Funny thing is that last one is also one that basically did not move much at all as far as the bud (sheath in this case) development in the last three months period.
Gosh!!!!! 

They are Franz Glanz, (Norito Hasegawa x Fanaticum), (micranthum x some kind of brachy hybrid)


----------



## troy (Nov 26, 2016)

Cool down night temps to 60- 62!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 1, 2016)

at least you've got buds


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 1, 2016)

Buns in the oven


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrUN7XGcDqQ
Patience Grasshopper!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2016)

Now, the bud on the Franz Glanz is moving along gaining some momentum.
The others are still meh.

Patience!


----------



## troy (Dec 2, 2016)

Lol!!!! Pretty funny eric


----------

